# Ottawa



## TremblaySNOW (Oct 7, 2009)

When do you think its gona snow?
Last two years we had snow by now:realmad:


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

waaaaaaa waaaaaaaaaaaaaa no snowwwwww


----------



## creativedesigns (Sep 24, 2007)

TremblaySNOW;870224 said:


> When do you think its gona snow?
> Last two years we had snow by now:realmad:


Just look at all the profit ur making with them resi contracts, Eh! tymusic


----------



## jayman3 (Jan 18, 2006)

I would love for it to stay away til the 23rd of December.payup


----------



## TremblaySNOW (Oct 7, 2009)

jayman3;870333 said:


> I would love for it to stay away til the 23rd of December.payup


I know but I want to go snowmobiling
Just spent $400 on two passes
and spent $3500 in mods,track,oil, etc....


----------



## snowman4 (Nov 25, 2007)

Fukc you all you contract guys! I need some white gold to fall out of the sky anytime now!


----------



## jayman3 (Jan 18, 2006)

TremblaySNOW;870456 said:


> I know but I want to go snowmobiling
> Just spent $400 on two passes
> and spent $3500 in mods,track,oil, etc....


I hear ya about the sledding part just ordered my pass online today,what kind of sled do you ride.


----------



## TremblaySNOW (Oct 7, 2009)

jayman3;870523 said:


> I hear ya about the sledding part just ordered my pass online today,what kind of sled do you ride.


I have 3 yamaha vipers. 1 is limited edition red/black the others are blue
I only use two of them the othe is a backup


----------



## JMS (Nov 7, 2009)

I hear ya, I can't wait to turn the track, didn't get out at all last year.


----------



## TremblaySNOW (Oct 7, 2009)

Mite have to pack-up and move to Alaska LOL:salute::laughing:


----------



## snowman4 (Nov 25, 2007)

Just wait 'til Friday :yow!:


----------



## creativedesigns (Sep 24, 2007)

snowman4;871296 said:


> Just wait 'til Friday :yow!:


Whats happening on Friday? Is that the day you get to ride Jay's backhoe? :laughing:


----------



## jayman3 (Jan 18, 2006)

snowman4;871296 said:


> Just wait 'til Friday :yow!:


What are you hoping to be pushing rain around LOL I think cre would love to try a real backhoe not a garden toy:laughing:


----------



## TremblaySNOW (Oct 7, 2009)

Yeah whats happening on friday?


----------



## snowman4 (Nov 25, 2007)

as of Yesterday morning they were calling for 5cm Friday and 2-4 Saturday. Just rain now.

Actually Cre when it starts raining out that is when the city goes nuts calling in the backhoes to clear CBs! Until then the big boys plays in their big machines.


----------



## TremblaySNOW (Oct 7, 2009)

Where did you hear that?


----------



## Outd00r Maint.. (Nov 17, 2009)

just hope it waits till in the middle of December....where making money right now with these early contracts that people wanted..


----------



## snowman4 (Nov 25, 2007)

TremblaySNOW;873101 said:


> Where did you hear that?


www.theweathernetwork.com

But like I said that was as of a few days ago. Today I hear colder than normal December possibly but a warmer than usual winter in general. 80% chance of green xmas.


----------

